

Lecturefinder. Indexing college and academic grade lectures and presentations. - incredicorp
http://lecturefinder.com

======
michael_dorfman
Nice idea, but the implementation is pretty limited. I'll still bookmark it,
and hope that a future release is more full-featured.

------
trevelyan
Google Advertisements make you seem very unprofessional at this stage and are
a turn-off from a user perspective. I'd suggest dropping them but keeping the
advertising space to display self-promotional material.

You can always swap out your own advert and swap in Google's later.

~~~
SwellJoe
I disagree. I don't find a few Google ads offensive at all. It's not like it's
DevShed.com or About.com, and covered from top to bottom in flashy mis-matched
ad banners and towers. It's one strip of plain text ads. The overall feel of
the site is a bit strange...a bit cramped and claustrophobic, perhaps. But the
ads aren't the problem. I suspect the ads would fade out of focus if the site
had a more open feel.

------
matt
Really looks like an ad.

------
woot
Thanks a lot!

